# autonomo in barcelona



## ghelme (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi
i am an EU citizen, looking forward to move to Barcelona. i am a freelancer now and plan to keep working as a freelancer in Spain. i will keep my current contract, so i do not need to go looking for work in the troubled Spanish job market. 

i need help in setting this up, i do not want to start running around tax offices, as i do not have the required time and patience. 

can any of you guys recommend some tax or accounting companies which will be capable of doing all the hard bureaucratic work for me? i am talking about registering for taxes, fiscal residency, local bank account and whatever else is needed.
on more general terms, how was your experience which such agencies? how much the entire process should cost? what should i be careful with and what should i totally avoid?

i will also look to rent an apartment in Barcelona, so if somebody can recommend from personal experience some real estate companies with good quality services, it will be very much appreciated.

i would really much prefer agencies with English speaking people, as i barely speak Spanish and cannot really make myself understood without using my hands..

thank you very much in advance!
radu


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

You need to find a good Gestoria, who will do it all for you. 

Jo xxx


----------



## ghelme (Jan 23, 2012)

thanks for the reply. 
how can i find a proper Gestoria? should i just google for it? do i have any chance to find a good one like this? 
or should persist in asking for personal feedback?


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

Try Spainaccountants.com - they are based on the Diagonal in Barcelona ...


----------



## langage (Jan 26, 2012)

Word of advice, seek the opinion and advice of at least 3 gestors as monthly and yearly costs can differ quite a lot.


----------

